# Gewächshaus Steuerung



## MartinStarck (7 März 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich an alle im forum hallo sagen
Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Regelung von einem Gewächshaus.
Da die Beheizung des Gewächshauses nicht mehr funktioniert (die wasserleitungen sind durchgerostet) möchte ich die Temperatur jetzt im Sommer über die Lüftungsfenster regeln. 
Die Betriebsmittel sind schon vorhanden und sehen wie folgt aus:

-2 Stellmotoren 400V
-2 Stellungsrückmelder (poti) 0-10V
-1 Temperaturfühler 

Jetzt möchte ich die Temperatur wie folgt steuern:

Sollwert: 20 Grad

20 Grad -->Motor aus                      0V am Stellungsrückmelder
30 Grad -->Motor läuft bis              10V am Stellungsrückmelder

Nun soll der Motor stetig zur Temperatur auffahren und zufahren 
Der stellungsrückmelder meldet die stellung und die dazugehörige spannung an einen Regler zurück. 


Ich möchte eine Logo! 12 / 24RC 0BA6  
(4 x analog Input 4 x digital output )  

verwenden.    

Jetzt habe ich noch nie mit analogen signalen gearbeitet und der Funktionsplan dazu ist mir rätzelhaft.

Kann mir da jemand vll weiterhelfen?

Besten dank im Vorraus.

Grüße Martin


----------



## bimbo (7 März 2010)

Die zehn Grad (zwischen 20 und 30) mit dem Analogwert (Stellung) vergleichen und davon auf/zu schalten. Fenster (Kulanz um dauerne Bewegung zu vermeiden) nicht vergessen.

So weit ich weiß (bin eher der EASY-Typ), hat die Logo dafür (Fensterdiskriminator) einen extra Baustein


----------



## MartinStarck (7 März 2010)

ah okay aber ich weiß nicht mit welchen bausteinen man das vergleicht?

habs mit analog eingängen versucht aber bin nicht im geringsten auf ein Ergebnis gekommen.


----------



## Paule (7 März 2010)

MartinStarck schrieb:


> möchte ich die Temperatur jetzt im Sommer über die Lüftungsfenster regeln.


Hallo Martin,
bei der Logo kann ich Dir jetzt leider nicht richtig weiterhelfen.
Aber ich hätte noch einen Tipp:
Ich würde ein Windrad einbauen und die Windgeschwindigkeit über Eingangsimpulse eines Initiators erfassen der das Flügelrad erkennt.
Nicht das Du bei einem Sommergewitter, wenn es recht schwül ist, die Fenster öffnest und Dein Gewächshaus dann beim Sturm abhebt.


----------



## nade (7 März 2010)

Das wäre mit der Logo 12/24 machbar. Die hat 3 Spezielle Eingänge für eben dies.
Also "schnelle Zähler" 
Zu den Analogwertverarbeitungen, würde da Analogkomperator oder Analoger Schwellwertschalter nutzen.
Aber auch die LOGO hat eigentlich recht gute Hilfetexte zu den Bausteinen
Dazu en Paar positive und Negative Flanken, etwas Stromstoßschalter gemischt mit ein paar Bitschupserreien, dann müßte das eigentlich gehen.

Der Tip mit dem Gewächshaus vor Sturm sichern, ist meiner Meinung nach ein Sicherheitsaspekt.
Zudem, wenn ich deine Beschreibung richtig verstehe sind diese Heizregister eben für wenn es zu Kalt war, nicht für wenn zu Heiß.
Wenn eben diese aber auch als Wärmetauscher und Luftzirkulation diehnen, warum die "Luken" öffnen, wenn auch durch eine Zu/Abluftsteuerung durch die Heizlüfter? Wenn der Wasserfluss nichtmehr da ist zum Heizen, ist der Lüfter noch lange nicht über den Jordan, also könnte eben weiterhin genutzt werden.


----------

